# thought i had a bad hub



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

all of a sudden, horrible noise






sounded like rock under brake dust cover, never had that happen in personal vehicle, only in a semi

had wife stand outside and ID what wheel sound was from, left rear

jack it up, wheel off, start taking the caliper off to hear the hub noise, look down and see...










rock between rotor and dust shield










i like free repairs.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What a racket, huh?
That dust shield becomes a very effective amplifier.

Good news though, and the price was right.

Rob


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have an old Land Rover, the ones that had those dust shields for the disc brakes were often removed completely for this reason. The brakes really don't need that dust shield. If it happens again, you may want to just remove it if possible, especially if you frequently drive on gravel roads.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> I have an old Land Rover, the ones that had those dust shields for the disc brakes were often removed completely for this reason. The brakes really don't need that dust shield. If it happens again, you may want to just remove it if possible, especially if you frequently drive on gravel roads.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


thats just it, i live 10 miles up a gravel road

have had front disc brakes the whole time, had rear discs for 5yrs in the miata, now 4yrs in the cruze

first time


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Good find. that's easy to miss!!!! Enjoy quiet driving again!


----------

